
Show HN: Polynect – Multiplayer Matchmaking API – Open Beta - adamringhede
https://www.polynect.io
======
mofirouz
What's the difference between this and GameSpark, Photon Bolt and Nakama from
Heroic Labs?

~~~
adamringhede
Great question! It is not meant to replace or compete with those services, but
rather to be used in conjunction with them or others. Their functionality for
matchmaking is very limited with at most parameterised search. Polynect is
architecturally different as to be able to support more advanced matchmaking
features with better security. Rather than to specify search filters in the
game client, the matchmaking behaviour is configured outside of the client and
can include protected player data in its matchmaking algorithm from the game's
backend.

Looking at the features in some of the most popular multiplayer games today,
those services are not enough to support similar player experiences. However,
their functionality for creating and joining rooms makes them extensible and
can easily be augmented with the less restricted matchmaking capabilities of
Polynect.

------
Zekio
Not a fan when a website forces me to select text to read it.. light grey on
white is so hard to read..

~~~
adamringhede
Thanks for the feedback! I've made it darker now so it should be easier to
read.

